# Pactra Paint, how long to cure?



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

How long does Pactra paint take to cure?


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

To be completely dry, 12 hours or so. It depends on how heavy. If it is a single color sprayed light, maybe a couple of hours. Paint needs time to "cross over" from a liquid to a solid. This happens when all of the vehicle or thinners evaporate off.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah I started with light coats of the paint. Then I started to go over it more and more. So from what you have told me the 12 hour deal sounds about right for my situation.
Thanks


----------

